# DD Red card orders NEVER match the amount



## titocity22 (Apr 10, 2017)

I’ve been doing DD for the past few weeks, and I am getting mixed opinions on this topic. to nobody’s surprise, the red card orders in local restaurants are always off by over 5 or even $10 on average. Even if the red card accepts the amount, do I just swipe and carry on with the delivery? a bunch of YouTube vids will say that they will txt the customer telling them about the actual amount of the Order. does that mean that the customer also pays the difference? how does it all work?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Never text the customer on doordash on the amounts or give them the receipt they are charged what dd says not the actual amount


----------



## titocity22 (Apr 10, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> Never text the customer on doordash on the amounts or give them the receipt they are charged what dd says not the actual amount


So just pay and go then. good because I wasn't sure if that plays a role on customer ratings or not. I've done it with a few customers being polite saying hi and what the actual amount was, and include the receipt. that probably explains why my rating is a 4.6 even with my completion and on time rating being 99%. DD does a crap job on telling you the do and donts.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

titocity22 said:


> I've been doing DD for the past few weeks, and I am getting mixed opinions on this topic. to nobody's surprise, the red card orders in local restaurants are always off by over 5 or even $10 on average. Even if the red card accepts the amount, do I just swipe and carry on with the delivery? a bunch of YouTube vids will say that they will txt the customer telling them about the actual amount of the Order. does that mean that the customer also pays the difference? how does it all work?


Mine are always off by 3 to 5 dollars. Don't know why. Never looked into it.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

For one they dont include sales tax


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

I think door dash charges higher than if the person just went to the place. The prices are jacked up somewhat n all the specials aren't on it.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

There's typically enough room in there for a drink for yourself or a small bite to eat. Lol, they are never right on their numbers. I liked to use App coupons for Wendy's and McD's to really throw the numbers off. I am no longer dashing, now delivering packages, flat hourly rate plus mileage, much less aggravating.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Why would anyone ever concern themselves with something like this?? Whatever the charge is is between DD and the customer. It has absolutely nothing to do with the driver. I don't even look at the total ever because I couldn't care less. You might want to worry about Sheniqua getting your order right.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

dryverjohn said:


> There's typically enough room in there for a drink for yourself or a small bite to eat. Lol, they are never right on their numbers. I liked to use App coupons for Wendy's and McD's to really throw the numbers off. I am no longer dashing, now delivering packages, flat hourly rate plus mileage, much less aggravating.


so you say one can add to the order and then pay with the doordash card?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> so you say one can add to the order and then pay with the doordash card?


You can if your a thief


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Emp9 said:


> so you say one can add to the order and then pay with the doordash card?


And then when the customer calls support and says hey I got charged for something I did not order or receive your theft will be found.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

BigJohn said:


> And then when the customer calls support and says hey I got charged for something I did not order or receive your theft will be found.


Well the customer never sees the receipt but still dishonest


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

On an order that has to be paid for with the Red card, the amount charged to the customer is subject to change per what is paid. If the customer is paying attention and checks the chargers, he will notice the increase and ask why.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

BigJohn said:


> On an order that has to be paid for with the Red card, the amount charged to the customer is subject to change per what is paid. If the customer is paying attention and checks the chargers, he will notice the increase and ask why.


Oh things must have changed


----------

